# NREMT Alaska reciprocity



## uhbt420 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok so i've been thinking about relocating to AK from cali because their economy seems to be doing MUCH better, and i alwasy loved visiting AK when i was younger.  im single so moving isnt a problem.

i saw that they do not accept nremt.  also they use a weird system for different lvls of provider-- emt I (one), emt II, and emt III.  from what i can tell they accept nremt-bs as emt-I's, but nremt i's and p's are out of luck.

this sucks cuz i wanted to become a medic soon.  i was wondering if there's anything i can do to be accepted as a II or a III and not have to take a program all over again.  would a two-year aas degree in medic help at all?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2010)

Have you sent an email to the AK office of EMS?


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 9, 2010)

Actually, Alaska has 4 licensure levels.

I, II, III and MICP

Level III is your pseudo medics...IVs, tubes and some drugs
MICP is your standard paramedic

If you are thinking of relocating, then you better do some serious job searching.

Nearly all of the EMS is volunteer except for the paid fire departments in larger cities or you can do interfacility.

What does a "better economy" look like? What are you assessing?

Have you checked cost of living? It was always a joy paying $6 for a gallon of milk and $7 for a bag of potato chips...this was in 2004.

Think you are gonna benefit from the permanent dividend fund...think again as it will be 2-3 years before you are eligible as you have to be there one full year before you can even qualify...after one year of status, then you have to wait for year 2 to pass before you finally collect that check in the 3rd year.

These are the realities...I loved it there and would go back in a second. But you seriously need to do more research aside from can I get a cert there, because what good is it if there is no job or no way to afford it?


----------

